# 922 Installed, advice needed on WiFi bridging



## cames (Jan 18, 2006)

We had our 922 installed Friday. The installer admittedly had little experience installing this receiver, but managed to get all the sat functions working. The rub is our home wifi network. He said, via phone because I wasn't home at the time, that the wireless adapter he had with him did not work with the 922.
Our house does not have an Ethernet port wired to behind the TV--we were so myopic in 2004. I'm looking for suggestions on using a router of some kind to bridge our wifi network to the 922 via Ethernet. I has a first-gen Apple Airport Express that did this great, but it's since burned out and I'm not interested in paying the Apple premium for a new one. Furthermore, the gaming wifi extenders on Amazon, et al, seemed way overpriced. I understand that many basic wifi routers will do bridging, whether or not they advertise this function, and would appreciate recommendations for a good cheap one.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

I believe you're thinking of Slinglink Homeplug. The device is suitable for wireless.
This link may help, http://www.satelliteguys.us/dish-vi...69-broadband-slinglink-homeplug-question.html

From what I get the Slinglink Homeplug is what the installer should have or recommend. You can google and find much info.
My receiver, TV and Blu-ray is hardwired from a Airport then split with a Netgear switch. Personally I like the physical connection with major downloads like movies TV shows or whatever.....call me old school; although I do use a wireless network for most of my computers via the Airport Time Capsule coupled with my old Airport Extreme to extend the service, seems to work well.
Best of luck


----------



## cames (Jan 18, 2006)

What I ended up doing was getting a WRT54G Linksys router off Craigslist. I flashed it with the "Tomato" opensource OS to enable bridging. After a little fumbling around, it's working fine. My bandwidth bottleneck won't be wifi but my DSL.


----------



## DustoMan (Jul 16, 2005)

I personally use a D-Link DAP-1555. It's been discontinued by D-Link, but you might still be able to find it online. Otherwise, Netgear makes some nice looking wireless bridges for AV products. http://www.netgear.com/landing/en-us/WNCE2001.aspx


----------



## bimmerbenz (May 26, 2004)

I have been using the Buffalo WLI-TX4-AG300N Ethernet converter. It also has four Ethernet ports and not just one which is a huge plus for me as I have a 922 receiver, a Blu-ray player, an HD-DVD player and occasionally an XBOX 360 connected to it.


----------

